# Single female



## Catchic (Feb 13, 2021)

Good morning all

I've tried to search threads but technically challenged so apologies if it's been said before....
Like everyone I'm itching to get on the road. I have some concerns though. My van is basic and multitasks as work vehicle, so I will be looking to go to pubs and friends. I had a trial run on the farm my cousin lives on and loved it. I parked a fair way from his cottage but in truth was in a gated community equivalent. I plan to visit a friend in Blackpool and use her driveway as my next venture to build my confidence.  When we are allowed. The thing that bothers me, though is my being alone. If I was 6' and built like Mike Tyson might be more confident but I just have a nagging fear around my vulnerability. Yes I can lock myself in and so feel safer than if I were in a tent. And I have a terrier who, although not a killing machine would certainly alert me to movements outside. However I can't quite shift the sensation of: am I safe?
Are any of you able to offer some words of wisdom, anything I should consider or things I can do to overcome this niggling anxiety?  I desperately want to explore the Lake District and national parks but can't lift my underlying fear?  I veer from powerhouse of bold, rebellious "I can do this" to "eeek"
Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 13, 2021)

I’m 66 and although I have a husband he has yet to retire so while he works I travel and though I travel a lot with friends I also travel a lot on my own and in all the years I’ve been doing it I’ve yet to meet a mad axe murderer or the like there have been places where I have stopped and not felt very comfortable so I always have a backup I too travel with a small terrier fat lot of good she would do me but she’s company so you just have to put your fear in a box and get on with enjoying yourself or find a like minded friend to travel with.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2021)

Hey ya,
Why not initially consider getting to know a few people on here, There’s a few single Women & Men a like that have spent many a year wilding, When Things are somewhat normal again Maybe THEN consider going to one of the many ‘Meets’ with the bunch you’ve already had a chance to chat with & forge a virtual relationship, or go on a small out the way Campsite in a different cruising ground for a cpl of Nts to build your confidence of being somewhere ‘Different’ But in Safety.
There’s a ‘Zoom’ call tonight why not Put on your Glad rags & join some of the gang to put faces to Keyboards 
it’s a start !.

Always KNOW WHERE YOU ARE & download one of the many apps available like ‘3words’ or I use ‘Life360’ this means Not only YOU know where you are, But so do other trusted people in your chosen circle that you give permission to.
In the event of an emergency you’ve got that information immediately to hand.
Good powerful Torch.
ALWAYS have a Charged Phone.
Park Sensible & Know how to leave a parkup.
I’m a single Zombie & lived this lifestyle for well over 10 years without manmade incident. So don’t loose sight of its ment to be enjoyable.
BE PREPARED BUT ENJOY


----------



## Catchic (Feb 13, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> I’m 66 and although I have a husband he has yet to retire so while he works I travel and though I travel a lot with friends I also travel a lot on my own and in all the years I’ve been doing it I’ve yet to meet a mad axe murderer or the like there have been places where I have stopped and not felt very comfortable so I always have a backup I too travel with a small terrier fat lot of good she would do me but she’s company so you just have to put your fear in a box and get on with enjoying yourself or find a like minded friend to travel with.


Thank you
Yes I realise my fear is irrational. I like the backup plan idea. If I feel uncomfortable. I'm hoping the more I do it the less of an issue my anxiety will be.


----------



## Catchic (Feb 13, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey ya,
> Why not initially consider getting to know a few people on here, There’s a few single Women & Men a like that have spent many a year wilding, When Things are somewhat normal again Maybe THEN consider going to one of the many ‘Meets’ with the bunch you’ve already had a chance to chat with & forge a virtual relationship, or go on a small out the way Campsite in a different cruising ground for a cpl of Nts to build your confidence of being somewhere ‘Different’ But in Safety.
> There’s a ‘Zoom’ call tonight why not Put on your Glad rags & join some of the gang to put faces to Keyboards
> it’s a start !.


Very good suggestions. 
I guess my problem is I like being by myself but am unused to travelling alone. 
I won't be available to zoom tonight but will look out fir it next time. Thank you


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Thank you
> Yes I realise my fear is irrational. I like the backup plan idea. If I feel uncomfortable. I'm hoping the more I do it the less of an issue my anxiety will be.


No it’s NOT irrational, it’s Natural & Sensible, Just plan for ‘Reasonable’ What ifs


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2021)

Definitely go to the meets when they get going again.

You will meet a few people in the same boat as yourself and it's far better sitting and talking in person with like minded people.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 13, 2021)

A dog is a very good start and probably is the best deterrent. Park facing the exit, go with your gut feeling, if your not comfortable with a location then move as it's meant to be fun and not a test of your bravery. A bored teenager getting stoned with his mates throwing a MacD's drink at your camper is realistically as bad its gonna get in the UK


----------



## REC (Feb 13, 2021)

I met an 80+lady in Spain who has travelled on her own in a small van for years, escaping usually. She said that she always has her radio on which makes it seem like  people talking. Never stops if she feels unsure for any reason, always has two choices of where she will park. She parked in the same spot as us for a little while before deciding to stay. ( think she was sussing out if we were "safe") . She said she had never had any problems although others were always nervous on her behalf. She did say that she thought about what the worst which could happen was,  and decided that nobody would abduct her in daylight ( !)  she was safe in her van locked in, had a pepper spray she never had to use and a personal alarm in the dashboard that she bought years ago and forgets to take out.
Lovely lady, swapped English paperbacks, tips for washing clothes, and shared a bottle of wine together.
Several  single motorhomers on here, I am sure your confidence will increase once you
" have a plan"... And remember, nobody else knows your dog is a pushover!


----------



## Catchic (Feb 13, 2021)

Tookey said:


> A dog is a very good start and probably is the best deterrent. Park facing the exit, go with your gut feeling, if your not comfortable with a location then move as it's meant to be fun and not a test of your bravery. A bored teenager getting stoned with his mates throwing a MacD's drink at your camper is realistically as bad its gonna get in the UK


That I could cope with!


----------



## Catchic (Feb 13, 2021)

REC said:


> I met an 80+lady in Spain who has travelled on her own in a small van for years, escaping usually. She said that she always has her radio on which makes it seem like  people talking. Never stops if she feels unsure for any reason, always has two choices of where she will park. She parked in the same spot as us for a little while before deciding to stay. ( think she was sussing out if we were "safe") . She said she had never had any problems although others were always nervous on her behalf. She did say that she thought about what the worst which could happen was,  and decided that nobody would abduct her in daylight ( !)  she was safe in her van locked in, had a pepper spray she never had to use and a personal alarm in the dashboard that she bought years ago and forgets to take out.
> Lovely lady, swapped English paperbacks, tips for washing clothes, and shared a bottle of wine together.
> Several  single motorhomers on here, I am sure your confidence will increase once you
> " have a plan"... And remember, nobody else knows your dog is a pushover!


They will when he starts to lick them lol. 
yes I've already picked up some good points, parking facing the exits alarm and radio are good ones. And listening to my gut. I like the alternate place idea; move on if feeling uncertain.
So armed wuth sound advice it's a question of researching places to go and waiting fir the lockdowns to end.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 13, 2021)

like many things..starting off it the difficuly part.
i understand your concerns and earlier posts have given you ideas to both be safe and feel safe 1
Go for it albeit cautiously especially at first.


----------



## REC (Feb 13, 2021)

Maybe train him to " speak" for a treat so he will back on command....failing that you can buy alarms which are dogs barking ( deep threatening barks rather than happy yips!  )


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2021)

Consider ‘CL’ sites & Farm Sites 

I actually gave a single older gentleman who was traveling the UK alone in a little van some work two years ago, & a 50somthing Single Woman a part time Cleaning job for 3 months in exchange for a Pitch, EHU, Water, Shower & Full Waste Disposal, She met LOADS of likeminded people during her stay. I’m actually still in contact with them both now.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 13, 2021)

Use the location app at the top of the page and street view there will give an idea of what it's like in a particular place.


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 13, 2021)

Few tips from the bear would be, 
Always make sure you can access drivers seat from inside your van, so you can get away without going outside.


If it don't feel right, move on.

Get used to the normal "night sounds" then you aren't on edge every time a badger walks past.

Try not to let your fears spoil your enjoyment, as most of us have never been murdered in our vans yet!

Hope you get a chance to get out there soon, the more you do it the more your confidence will grow....


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> Try not to let your fears spoil your enjoyment, *as most of us have never been murdered in our vans yet!*



Let's just have a moments silence for those that were though.


----------



## Debroos (Feb 13, 2021)

I would also suggest c.l sites with the caravan club or camping and caraven club. They are cheap and only take 5 units and are often empty out of season. A good confidence builder.


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 13, 2021)

Out of interest, what type of van do you have? I understand you also use it for work, if it is sign written you may encounter problems booking into a campsite/holiday park.


----------



## Catchic (Feb 13, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> Out of interest, what type of van do you have? I understand you also use it for work, if it is sign written you may encounter problems booking into a campsite/holiday park.


It's an ole transit. 
and yes I'm aware I can't access a lot of sites.


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 13, 2021)

Catchic said:


> It's an ole transit.
> and yes I'm aware I can't access a lot of sites.


Is that because it’s sign written?


----------



## izwozral (Feb 13, 2021)

First experience: a couple of twerps pulled up alongside our MH in a pimped up Fiat Uno [I ask you, tut] with a fart blaster exhaust which they revved and revved. They thought this hilarious, it left us wondering about the evolution of the human species.

Second time: I camped up on my own in a rural car park, all very quiet till it went dark, then cars started to arrive.  I peeped out from behind the curtains wondering why people were getting out of their cars and milling about. After 10 minutes or so an X rated version of Love Island commenced. It sure beat watching Emmerdale!

Third time: Same as above but it was men only. If I had a tv I would have turned Emmerdale on!

If you don't feel comfortable with a spot, move on. Always arrive in daylight to assess, if it is littered with broken glass, cans or KFC wrappers, it probably won't be a good spot.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 13, 2021)

Leave a large bowl of water outside he hab door and stick one of these in the window.









						BEWARE I LIVE HERE Rottweiler Hanging Outdoor Dog Warning Sign Gate Security NEW  | eBay
					

Beware I Live Here Rottweiler Hanging Plaque. "Beware I Live Here". The sign plaque is supplied with waxed cotton to allow easy hanging and looks great in any room of the house. Style: Contemporary. This product is one of our most popular lines.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Makzine (Feb 13, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Leave a large bowl of water outside he hab door and stick one of these in the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a large chain with a studded collar usually works as well.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2021)

Makzine said:


> And a large chain with a studded collar usually works as well.


I guess it would,,,,
For ‘SOME’ Park ups


----------



## Red Dwarf (Feb 13, 2021)

Common sense and gut feeling. From my own experience of solo travel (albeit I’m a 6’4” bloke) is that you meet some really great people on the way. 

In the late eighties I used to work abroad and come back to Blighty for the summer months. I’d give the old VW camper a push and it’d cough into life, then the adventures would begin.
I met a woman travelling alone on a little farm site near the lakes. In her early forties she’d given up on the nine to five and hit the road. Her two adult kids had given her plenty of grief about going solo, but nothing was going to stop her. Over the years we’d meet up here and there, tell the tale and sing a song or two.
We still keep in touch, she’s in her seventies now and unfortunately unable to drive. Now living in a tiny cottage, she needs zero encouragement to hop aboard someone else’s van for a few days!

I’ve other friends I’ve made along the way. I picked up a young German hitchhiker on his way to the Edinburgh festival, we still try and meet when we can over the thirty six years of friendship!

I guess the point I’m trying to make is that as a life style, you’ll make some great friends. I’ve a network of pals across the uk where I know I can pitch up anytime, likewise they can come to me. I’ve never had a bad experience letting someone pitch up at my place. 

With the new normal on the horizon I suspect there are going to be many more folk hitting the roads of their home nations. I’m certainly looking forward to making some new friends along the way.

Forever the optimist? Why not!


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 13, 2021)

praps when you visit your friend..instead of staying on her drive,,,,,,is there a space on her road or nearby where you could parked up for the night.......thats what i did ...not outside other houses tho,,,,,,,,(only have a small camper)..........did that a few times....stayed around places where near to civlization.....cos i would be no good if any bother started.....you.ll be fine.....enjoy it


----------



## Catchic (Feb 13, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> Is that because it’s sign written?


Yes


----------



## SquirrellCook (Feb 13, 2021)

It's not just a female thing, I'm sure there are many slight built males who don't fancy an unpleasant close encounter. Though few would admit it.  I had a dodgy moment on the dutch  german border.  To overcome the language problem I had to offer him a small axe we carry.  Even though I moved on, that night the axe was displayed on the dash.  The thing is, if someone intends you harm it doesn't matter where you are.


----------



## 1 Cup (Feb 13, 2021)

The wife said lock your drawers and have more gas and electric than you need.

The mad axeman has been cancelled.  Its the SWF who scared us most.

The best thing about overnighting is reading the horror story's and filling alive!
 even if it is your last night on this subject. Lol

More power, more power to you and your batteries.


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 13, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> The wife said lock your drawers


Good advice


----------



## Catchic (Feb 13, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> It's not just a female thing, I'm sure there are many slight built males who don't fancy an unpleasant close encounter. Though few would admit it.  I had a dodgy moment on the dutch  german border.  To overcome the language problem I had to offer him a small axe we carry.  Even though I moved on, that night the axe was displayed on the dash.  The thing is, if someone intends you harm it doesn't matter where you are.


I think this is my worry. The majority don't seek to harm others but those that do? How does one prevent that. 
perhaps the biggest thing is not to dwell on it abd as mentioned previously apply common sense abd basic precautions. 
it's that thing where if someone is determined they are determined. Hopefully I wouldn't be significant enough to make it onto their radar.


----------



## witzend (Feb 13, 2021)

Catchic said:


> It's an ole transit.
> and yes I'm aware I can't access a lot of sites.


This will probaly attract more attention than a dedicated camper specially as its sign written people will be wonder why its there whats worth having inside of it


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 13, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> It's not just a female thing, I'm sure there are many slight built males who don't fancy an unpleasant close encounter. Though few would admit it.  I had a dodgy moment on the dutch  german border.  To overcome the language problem I had to offer him a small axe we carry.  Even though I moved on, that night the axe was displayed on the dash.  The thing is, if someone intends you harm it doesn't matter where you are.


 well that will certainly calm her fears.


----------



## Catchic (Feb 13, 2021)

witzend said:


> This will probaly attract more attention than a dedicated camper specially as its sign written people will be wonder why its there whats worth having inside of it


That thought has occurred to me too. 
tempting to get the vynyl off...
But. Could also busman's holiday. So


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2021)

Catchic said:


> I think this is my worry. The majority don't seek to harm others but those that do? How does one prevent that.
> perhaps the biggest thing is not to dwell on it abd as mentioned previously apply common sense abd basic precautions.
> it's that thing where if someone is determined they are determined. Hopefully I wouldn't be significant enough to make it onto their radar.


Never underestimate the disruption caused to someone of you Revving your Engine, Elbowing the Horn With Full beam & Hazards flashing while having a Phone to your ear !.
Try & get a decent Dash cam or two !

We can all let our minds & ‘What if’ scenarios play out in our heads & imaginations. & OF COURSE you have to take Sensible precautions.

But don’t get too hung up on them. Just have a Plan


----------



## Debroos (Feb 13, 2021)

I think most folk on here would say they haven't had any really bad experiences, in this country at least. A few annoying ones such as boy racers. Don't forget when you are in your van with the curtains closed no one outside knows if there is one or ten people inside.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2021)

Debroos said:


> I think most folk on here would say they haven't had any really bad experiences, in this country at least. A few annoying ones such as boy racers. Don't forget when you are in your van with the curtains closed no one outside knows if there is one or ten people inside.


One at a time only please.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 13, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> Few tips from the bear would be,
> Always make sure you can access drivers seat from inside your van, so you can get away without going outside.
> 
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope that all of us reading this haven't been murdered in our van's otherwise it would be very eerie.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 13, 2021)

Cat, the confidence will definitely come with time and a bit of experience. 

I used to be nervous going away on my own when I first got into campers.

Now I seize every opportunity to do it and never stop to think twice!

All we need is for lockdown to be lifted... Bring it on!


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 13, 2021)

So Im a bloke but I’ve travelled in a works van from the UK to basically most places you can, that includes Moscow, Casablanca and Istanbul and much more.
Being female isn’t a disadvantage except its easier for me to pee by the back wheel or in a hedge.

So basic self preservation technique.

If it don’t look or feel safe it ain’t, a defensive weapon is still a weapon and authorities don’t like that, also unless your up for using it it’s useless.

If the van has back doors and a side door then as long as it has a bulkhead security is simple magnetic security lights are cheap and easy to find, a simple bar behind the back doors with a couple of brackets to stop them being forced open is easy.

A piece of timber can simply stop the side door from being opened.

An awning and two chairs outside is a good idea as Johnny bad boy will know the van is occupied. He won’t want you, just the van or contents.

Don't waste money on security cameras, the big bad wolf simple ain’t coming for you, know where you are and have a charged mobile phone to hand.

In the incredibly unlikely case or an attempt to access your van while your sleeping in it dial 999 and don’t report a suspicion of a break in, report a lone female and an attack. Better to apologise for over reading than the alternative.

Don't stay in one place too long unless it’s a secure site.

Do trust people, they normally will want to help not harm you.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 13, 2021)

Lots of single ladies on hear , their all mad , get to a meet, and mix.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 13, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Lots of single ladies on hear  their all mad  get to meet and mix


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Lots of single ladies on hear  their all mad  get to meet and mix


As I’m not that brave,
I would maybe suggest that they are probably more -
Quirky


----------



## witzend (Feb 13, 2021)

Catchic said:


> That thought has occurred to me too. tempting to get the vynyl off...


But it'll still look like a van you need some way to show its occupied. I've overnighted in a works van before and had people looking in the windows soon as I turned the lights on and they knew it was occupied they ran off


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> As I’m not that brave,
> I would maybe suggest that they are probably more -
> Quirky



Yeah, quirky as Newts!


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yeah, quirky as Newts!


Newts have legs, most of the ones I have seen on here are legless


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2021)

witzend said:


> I've overnighted in a works van before and had people looking in the windows soon as I turned the lights on and they knew it was occupied they ran off.


That happened to me too but the cops didn't run off!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2021)

We have spent a few years free camping in campervans around the world mainly in quite isolated places and never had any incidents. I think the chance of such would be extremely slim indeed regardless. Anyway from the outside nobody would know if there was a single female or several burly blokes inside a camper, so who would chance that and why would they want to anyway? We've lost count of the times local boy racers have put on a show for us, we open up the blinds as it's quite entertaining - but if you open your camper door they quickly flee! So maybe just little men making loud noises to make up for their personal inadequacies? 
Some forestery car parks can be equally entertaining in the evenings as some have said though if near other campers it may be more reassuring? I think you will soon adjust to the reality and feel safe enough. Happy camping!


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 14, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> in all the years I’ve been doing it I’ve yet to meet a mad axe murderer


You do realise there is a reason you have never met one, they are scared of you
www.madaxemurderer.co.uk/avoid/Annie


----------



## Catchic (Feb 14, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> You do realise there is a reason you have never met one, they are scared of you
> www.madaxemurderer.co.uk/avoid/Annie


There's a thought. What are the chances of two axe murderers meeting?


----------



## koala53 (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I've tried to search threads but technically challenged so apologies if it's been said before....
> Like everyone I'm itching to get on the road. I have some concerns though. My van is basic and multitasks as work vehicle, so I will be looking to go to pubs and friends. I had a trial run on the farm my cousin lives on and loved it. I parked a fair way from his cottage but in truth was in a gated community equivalent. I plan to visit a friend in Blackpool and use her driveway as my next venture to build my confidence.  When we are allowed. The thing that bothers me, though is my being alone. If I was 6' and built like Mike Tyson might be more confident but I just have a nagging fear around my vulnerability. Yes I can lock myself in and so feel safer than if I were in a tent. And I have a terrier who, although not a killing machine would certainly alert me to movements outside. However I can't quite shift the sensation of: am I safe?
> ...





Catchic said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I've tried to search threads but technically challenged so apologies if it's been said before....
> Like everyone I'm itching to get on the road. I have some concerns though. My van is basic and multitasks as work vehicle, so I will be looking to go to pubs and friends. I had a trial run on the farm my cousin lives on and loved it. I parked a fair way from his cottage but in truth was in a gated community equivalent. I plan to visit a friend in Blackpool and use her driveway as my next venture to build my confidence.  When we are allowed. The thing that bothers me, though is my being alone. If I was 6' and built like Mike Tyson might be more confident but I just have a nagging fear around my vulnerability. Yes I can lock myself in and so feel safer than if I were in a tent. And I have a terrier who, although not a killing machine would certainly alert me to movements outside. However I can't quite shift the sensation of: am I safe?
> ...


I can


----------



## BarbaraK (Feb 14, 2021)

I’m a single woman too and sometimes travel alone. The first time I parked up I felt quite nervous. But in the end I gave myself a good talking to along the lines of ‘No one knows I’m a woman alone in here. For all they know I could be a burly man. What are the chances of a murderer passing by tonight?’  Etc. I always park facing the exit route. I leave the keys in the ignition and a clear path to the driver’s seat and I lock myself in. If it doesn’t feel right I don’t stay there. 
it’s worth conquering your fears if you can. Travelling alone is a wonderful experience. So liberating. I wish you well.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2021)

Without an extra long handle an axe murderer would be breaking social distancing rules to axe murder you at the moment and they wouldn't want to get in trouble or get a bad name would they.

So now is a perfect time to spend some time in your vehicle outside your home getting used to it, the more you do it the more comfortable you will be.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 14, 2021)

It sounds a bit lame but I believe some nights on your driveway/road would be a comforting step. Even a friends spare room feels a little disconcerting so some nights getting familiar with overnighting could well be time while spent


----------



## Tookey (Feb 14, 2021)

Thousands of people sleep in our cities with nothing more than a sleeping bag to protect them. They are passed by hundreds of people including many drunk, we do read about the homeless getting attacked but it is rare. If you compare your situation to theirs it brings home how safe you really are


----------



## linkshouse (Feb 14, 2021)

We pretty much always stop in very isolated and remote places and whilst on the face of it these might seem the most scary, in reallity what are the chances of a mad axeman happening upon a us. The more likely scenario is locals, and again keep in mind there can't be many of those because we're in the middle of nowhere, beeping their horns as they pass because they somehow feel we shouldn't be there. I might add that I think we've only had that once and that was beep beep beep and then gone so by the time it had registered it was over.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 14, 2021)

I don't read the Daily (hate) Mail, that rag would have you believe that everyone is your enemy


----------



## kensowerby (Feb 14, 2021)

Get over your fears and go for it, there are a lot of kind and wonderful people out there who you have yet too meet


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2021)

More likely to get mugged in a house than in a van.


----------



## A Nutter (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic said:


> It's an ole transit.
> and yes I'm aware I can't access a lot of sites.


----------



## The laird (Feb 14, 2021)

Eagerly awaiting anitas reply Come on mrs nutter


----------



## A Nutter (Feb 14, 2021)

Tech savvy I am not hence the blank message lol. My partner died 7 years ago the day after he retired so it was give up or go it alone. I feel happier if there’s another van nearby who I try and chat to first. I feel safe on any sites but often wild camp. Boy racers can feel threatening and I once got hemmed in by cars using the place as a dogging site. I did worry that they might think it was more comfy in a van once they had thrown me out of it !!!but they don’t know if there’s a big hairy man inside. I can sound like one I kid myself. Once parking in a street in Bristol 2 teenage boys tried to break in but soon scarpered at the sound of my little dog (in photo.)always let someone know where you are although that’s usually not so good if it’s my son as I have to listen to too many lectures ! If you want a camping buddy after lockdown get in touch.


----------



## The laird (Feb 14, 2021)

Well done Anita ,hope you are well mrs and there another zoom meeting on the cards
going to give c.nutts a call this weekend as I had mentioned Colin last night on zoom


----------



## Bigkat007 (Feb 14, 2021)

Tookey said:


> A dog is a very good start and probably is the best deterrent. Park facing the exit, go with your gut feeling, if your not comfortable with a location then move as it's meant to be fun and not a test of your bravery. A bored teenager getting stoned with his mates throwing a MacD's drink at your camper is realistically as bad its gonna get in the UK


I totally agree with this comment. I’m 63 and widowed (and so camping alone) for 11 yrs now. The only thing I’ll add is I always Google and check out a proposed wild site before I go there, checking for stuff that might make me feel uncomfortable. 
Remember, once your blinds are down, no one outside knows you’re a woman alone. 
I always sleep clothed in case I need to drive off (I never have). I always have my vehicle pointed in the right direction (also useful if you need a jump start!! Yes, I’ve been there a few times over the years) I always know where my keys are. I always have my phone by me. 
All just precautions but sensible.
Before you know it you’ll be doing it with a calm soul. Try familiar places first, just to get used to it. 
Have fun!!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

We all need a jump start some mornings nowadays don’t we


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 14, 2021)

Another single woman here.  The first time wilding on your own is the most nervewracking, but you will calm down.  As others have said, if it does not feel safe move on.  When we are able to get out and about again meet up with a couple of others in your area and get to know the dos and donts.  Meg


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

So Catchic,
What’s your Thoughts now & or intentions when able to travel ?.
Any Wish list or Trips planed ?.


----------



## TissyD (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic said:


> That thought has occurred to me too.
> tempting to get the vynyl off...
> But. Could also busman's holiday. So


I used to run vans as a business, I had mag mount signs on and when we wanted to go away with the wobble box I could take the signs off.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic said:


> That thought has occurred to me too.
> tempting to get the vynyl off...
> But. Could also busman's holiday. So


Can we ask what kinda work you do ?.
Is most of your work clients in one geographic area ?.
Don’t be to specific but is it Scotland, Wales, England etc as it might give other solo female members a chance to meet up with you for a bit of support on the first time or two wilding


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 14, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Can we ask what kinda work you do ?.
> Is most of your work clients in one geographic area ?.
> Don’t be to specific but is it Scotland, Wales, England etc as it might give other solo female members a chance to meet up with you for a bit of support on the first time or two wilding


I feel a lone woman traveler meet up on the horizon.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2021)

TissyD said:


> I used to run vans as a business, I had mag mount signs on and when we wanted to go away with the wobble box I could take the signs off.


Be carfull as they make the paint bubble


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> I feel a lone woman traveler meet up on the horizon.



I'll get me wig sorted Annie.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 14, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> I feel a lone woman traveler meet up on the horizon.


I remember those meets, the car park attendant is still having psychotherapy  

Even though I said my real name was Teresa you wouldn't let me attend


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 14, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I remember those meets, the car park attendant is still having psychotherapy
> 
> Even though I said my real name was Teresa you wouldn't let me attend


Now referred to as the bitch fest.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> I feel a lone woman traveler meet up on the horizon.


We will know where you’ve met up,
The Bins will be full of Vodka Bottles & Voodoo Dollls & All us men will have red burning ears for weeks after


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I'll get me wig sorted Annie.


Hey I will buy a new Frock


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 14, 2021)

And don’t forget the Rapido twins meet ups Which usually involved vodka


----------



## Tbear (Feb 14, 2021)

It's all about feeling safe and not worrying. You have taken the first step by having your dog to keep you company. Next don't get bored and let your mind wonder so have plenty to do, books, TV, radio, hobbies Then build your confidence, use meets, sites, your own drive. Always have two charged phones. Never have a weapon like a knife or baseball bat but what about a child's toy like a rounders bat. Easy to swing or jab with in a confined space. Holding it in a dodgy situation will help you remain calm.
I have met some of the members of the " bitch fest". I strongly recommend you attend. They scare the hell out of me but I am sure you will love them!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

TBH
I really don’t think that any kinda purposely allocated weapon for use is the way to go.
Not being funny but I feel confident that ‘I’ could disarm most untrained people of such things if the need ever arises.
Much better to employ measures like -
Distance, Barrier, Noise & Egress rather than like for like Physical Aggression Or relying on Active self Defence.
Just saying


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

But let’s be honest.
It’s such a TINY tiny likelihood of it getting to anything like that. Just move


----------



## Makzine (Feb 14, 2021)

How can you not carry a weapon in a motorhome they are full of them, but using them is another matter.  We have a metre long shoe horn brought from Aldi for 1.99euro  and it is a disability aid officer  I wouldn't want to get on the wrong end of it that's for sure.  But as others have said the possibility's of anything happening are slim and you are needlessly worrying about things that might not happen.   So keep your self busy and when your tuckered out you will sleep peacefully until the next thing you know is it's morning and the world is still where you left it.  Enjoy your adventures.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

The problem is, 
You’ve already classified it AS a ‘Weapon’...!


----------



## Compo (Feb 14, 2021)

i have a telescopic wheel nut removal tool with a socket fitted for emergency is that classed as a weapon??


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 14, 2021)

I always carry the best defensive weapon everywhere I go, it’s a positive attitude and common sense.

Once just outside Fez I awoke to someone trying to get in the side door, so I got out of bed and simply opened the door and asked them to f*** oof.

No more needed.

Have to admit being 6’2” and built like a shed helped


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Compo said:


> i have a telescopic wheel nut removal tool with a socket fitted for emergency is that classed as a weapon??


If used as one, Then yes ,
The same as a Pencil, Bunch of keys, Or Deodorant can be ‘classed’ as such if ‘Used’ as such.


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic, just be mindful, if the layby has a group of black guys sat around a burning car while sharing a joint you’ll be fine.

A group of middle aged women drinking Vodka may be an issue


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 14, 2021)

I once got completely shit faced in Milan, so much so that I find where I had parked.

As I wondered around aimlessly I came across some gypsy caravans around a fire,

I found myself staring at the flames, a guy came over and spoke to me, but we had no common language and couldn’t understand each other.

Come the morning, I woke up safe and sound in a caravan with 2 young girls staring at me and the smell of bacon and coffee in the air.

In Luxembourg a few years back I was sat with a beer and a cigar outside a Hotel when 2 French guys in a truck approached me, we couldn’t understand each other as my French is appalling.

So I called my mate Beth who speaks fluent French and ask her to talk to one of them, she explained that they thought I was sleeping in the van and that they were happy to share a room and let me have one of theirs.

This is how people really are, there’s no strangers, just friends we haven’t met yet.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 14, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> TBH
> I really don’t think that any kinda purposely allocated weapon for use is the way to go.
> Not being funny but I feel confident that ‘I’ could disarm most untrained people of such things if the need ever arises.
> Much better to employ measures like -
> ...


I am not advocating the use of a machine gun more the using of a child's toy as a comfort blanket for a women on her own. After saying that it is a very effective weapon and I would not like to try to disarm someone with one.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Tbear said:


> I am not advocating the use of a machine gun more the using of a child's toy as a comfort blanket for a women on her own. After saying that it is a very effective weapon and I would not like to try to disarm someone with one.


Then with that in mind a Supersoaker with a single squirt of Bleach would be a better Security Blanket. That way if it was to be taken off you after use it would be empty , & you could use it to clean the Toilet too 

Still think it’s better NOT to be in that situation if at all possible, But plan Non confrontational measures to leave the Area if ever you DO


----------



## Tbear (Feb 14, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Then with that in mind a Supersoaker with a single squirt of Bleach would be a better Security Blanket. That way if it was to be taken off you after use it would be empty , & you could use it to clean the Toilet too
> 
> Still think it’s better NOT to be in that situation if at all possible, But plan Non confrontational measures to leave the Area if ever you DO


Do you have many Supersoakers filled with bleach ready to squirt around in a confined space. Many of us have toys to amuse our children/grandchildren to hand. Have fun explaining the acid attack to a judge and yes I know bleach has a ph of about 12 so not strictly speaking an acid.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Tbear said:


> Do you have many Supersoakers filled with bleach ready to squirt around in a confined space. Many of us have toys to amuse our children/grandchildren to hand. Have fun explaining the acid attack to a judge and yes I know bleach has a ph of about 12 so not strictly speaking an acid.


Was just expanding on ‘Your’ questionable thought process of using Toys as weapons !. An idea that I personally don’t agree would be a good option, but accept its each to their own.
& No, I don’t have ‘Supersoakers ‘Filled’ with Bleach to squirt around in a confined space’,,,That would be ridiculous & a Premeditated process of actively ‘Weaponising a Toy’, ‘Filled’ is NOT what I said, (Please re read).
No more than I have a Rounders Bat to swing around in a confined space !. Ridiculous notion.
But to answer your idea of ‘Fun trying to explain’ etc
Easy,
Well it’s like this judge, I Was cleaning it out because of the Covid threat, must have had a bit left in there


----------



## Tbear (Feb 14, 2021)

But do you have it to hand and do you think the OP is going to be happy taking it to bed with her and do you really think it would make her feel safe? I really hope you are on a windup because the thought of people with supersoakers full of bleach is probably why she is nervous in the first place. Can we please go back to trying to help her.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 14, 2021)

I am sure now she is more scared of us lot than being on her own


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic, you’ll be fine.

You’ll not need to worry and your common sense will do you more good than listening to men planning to defend the castle.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Tbear said:


> But do you have it to hand and do you think the OP is going to be happy taking it to bed with her and do you really think it would make her feel safe? I really hope you are on a windup because the thought of people with supersoakers full of bleach is probably why she is nervous in the first place. Can we please go back to trying to help her.


I haven’t got ANY weapons to hand aboard, nor have I ever felt the need to . 
You could maybe give her your bat if you think that would help her


----------



## Catchic (Feb 14, 2021)

A Nutter said:


> Tech savvy I am not hence the blank message lol. My partner died 7 years ago the day after he retired so it was give up or go it alone. I feel happier if there’s another van nearby who I try and chat to first. I feel safe on any sites but often wild camp. Boy racers can feel threatening and I once got hemmed in by cars using the place as a dogging site. I did worry that they might think it was more comfy in a van once they had thrown me out of it !!!but they don’t know if there’s a big hairy man inside. I can sound like one I kid myself. Once parking in a street in Bristol 2 teenage boys tried to break in but soon scarpered at the sound of my little dog (in photo.)always let someone know where you are although that’s usually not so good if it’s my son as I have to listen to too many lectures ! If you want a camping buddy after lockdown get in touch.


Your dog is a fearsome warrior!
Thank you for taking time, you've reassured me no end. I'm so sorry you found yourself alone at a time you could have been forgiven for assuming otherwise. And I'm glad you persevered rather than giving up on a past time you enjoy. 
I too didn't think I'd be by myself and have overcome 90% of the disadvantages. Just this last hurdle I think. You've emboldened me to be sure to give it my best shot. Thank you.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 14, 2021)

I am sure my wife would be very happy to let her have her rounders bat if we should ever meet.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Your dog is a fearsome warrior!
> Thank you for taking time, you've reassured me no end. I'm so sorry you found yourself alone at a time you could have been forgiven for assuming otherwise. And I'm glad you persevered rather than giving up on a past time you enjoy.
> I too didn't think I'd be by myself and have overcome 90% of the disadvantages. Just this last hurdle I think. You've emboldened me to be sure to give it my best shot. Thank you.


Get out there when you’re able & enjoy, Choose your park ups with care I’m sure all will be absolutely fine


----------



## Catchic (Feb 14, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So Catchic,
> What’s your Thoughts now & or intentions when able to travel ?.
> Any Wish list or Trips planed ?.


I feel more confident. 
I think start small. So look forward a suitable pub stop not too far for the first proper night. 
the place I most want to go is Wast Water. Hike up the pike then picnic. It's several hours drive and I know I can't do it there and back in a day. Hence my decision to utilise my van. 
then there's shell island. Somewhere I've longed to visit for an age. And I yearn to look up at the stars in Scotland. Dumfries and Galloway have some fabulous spots for such and so that's on the list. I think those are good targets for starters. With my friend in Blackpool to visit abd a few trial runs under my belt I'm beginning to see these as perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic said:


> I feel more confident.
> I think start small. So look forward a suitable pub stop not too far for the first proper night.
> the place I most want to go is Wast Water. Hike up the pike then picnic. It's several hours drive and I know I can't do it there and back in a day. Hence my decision to utilise my van.
> then there's shell island. Somewhere I've longed to visit for an age. And I yearn to look up at the stars in Scotland. Dumfries and Galloway have some fabulous spots for such and so that's on the list. I think those are good targets for starters. With my friend in Blackpool to visit abd a few trial runs under my belt I'm beginning to see these as perfectly reasonable.


Sensible & Fantastic plan, Go for it. Beautiful part of the country


----------



## Tbear (Feb 14, 2021)

I don't know it but the first time you look out of your window and see baby rabbits having their breakfast your nerves will disappear.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2021)

Tbear said:


> I don't know it but the first time you look out of your window and see baby rabbits having their breakfast your nerves will disappear.



With the added bonus that those baby rabbits could BE breakfast Richard.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic said:


> I feel more confident.
> I think start small. So look forward a suitable pub stop not too far for the first proper night.
> the place I most want to go is Wast Water. Hike up the pike then picnic. It's several hours drive and I know I can't do it there and back in a day. Hence my decision to utilise my van.
> then there's shell island. Somewhere I've longed to visit for an age. And I yearn to look up at the stars in Scotland. Dumfries and Galloway have some fabulous spots for such and so that's on the list. I think those are good targets for starters. With my friend in Blackpool to visit abd a few trial runs under my belt I'm beginning to see these as perfectly reasonable.



When you are feeling a little more adventurous try the Cairngorms around Aviemore - some fantastic walks into the Lairig Ghru. Then Glencoe and finally Applecross which is my favourite place on earth.

Unfortunately the success of the NC500 has made Scotland very busy now, but I usually go up there in winter when it's not so bad.

Applecross is heaven. They simply don't have axe murderers up there - or any other crime come to that.


----------



## Catchic (Feb 14, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Can we ask what kinda work you do ?.
> Is most of your work clients in one geographic area ?.
> Don’t be to specific but is it Scotland, Wales, England etc as it might give other solo female members a chance to meet up with you for a bit of support on the first time or two wilding


Midlands, England. 
about as far from the sea as you can get. And pretty flat. My heart yearns for waves and mountains lol.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Yeah, agree with Robmac there.
out of season is MUCH better for traveling pretty much everywhere, but ESPECIALLY Scotland


----------



## Catchic (Feb 14, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Be carfull as they make the paint bubble


Trust me there's not much I could do to make my van look worse. But I love her


----------



## Catchic (Feb 14, 2021)

Tbear said:


> I am not advocating the use of a machine gun more the using of a child's toy as a comfort blanket for a women on her own. After saying that it is a very effective weapon and I would not like to try to disarm someone with one.


A disarming smile? Kinda hoping that might do it?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic said:


> A disarming smile? Kinda hoping that might do it?


That will work


----------



## Catchic (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank you all. From the bottom of my heart. You've all been so encouraging and understanding (and funny). 
I feel so much better about giving this a go. Just need warmer weather and freedom now eh?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Keep your fuel tank Topped up & Food in the locker .
It won’t be long now & it will be like the start line of Wacky Races


----------



## Catchic (Feb 14, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Keep your fuel tank Topped up & Food in the locker .
> It won’t be long now & it will be like the start line of Wacky Races


Haha I'll be Penelope Pitstop "heyulp heyulp it's the wooluff"


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

They never had a Zombie did they ☹

The closest would be - The Grousom Twosom,

But in my case the Grousom Onesom !


----------



## Tbear (Feb 14, 2021)

Robmac said:


> With the added bonus that those baby rabbits could BE breakfast Richard.


You terrible fellow. You know I would never dream of doing such a dreadful thing. Why is my nose getting bigger?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 14, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Midlands, England.
> about as far from the sea as you can get. And pretty flat. My heart yearns for waves and mountains lol.


Rutland Water near Oakham is a good spot for a few quiet nights, large fields so you can distance yourself from everyone else, good walking and cycling if you need it, it is 40 miles from us (Castle Donington) and is our favourite spot to just chill out


Nesting Zombie said:


> They never had a Zombie did they ☹
> 
> The closest would be - The Grousom Twosom,
> 
> But in my case the Grousom Onesom !


We are known as the *gruesome twosome*, we even send xmas cards to friends and sign them from the gruesome twosome, Maggy's friends of course because for some reason I don't seem to have any apart from online friends


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Rutland Water near Oakham is a good spot for a few quiet nights, large fields so you can distance yourself from everyone else, good walking and cycling if you need it, it is 40 miles from us (Castle Donington) and is our favourite spot to just chill out
> We are known as the *gruesome twosome*, we even send xmas cards to friends and sign them from the gruesome twosome, Maggy's friends of course because for some reason I don't seem to have any apart from online friends



Then I will relinquish the Gruesome Onesome title to belay any confusion.
I Wouldn’t have won anyway,


----------



## wighttyne (Feb 14, 2021)

Interestingly we were parked up at a local famous view point on the Isle of Wight last summer when we were approached by a single lady much the same as yourself who asked advise on staying their overnight and would it be safe. This got us thinking as a community isn’t it time we started to help ourselves , we have an off-road level hard standing parking with access to water, waste disposal and electric hook up and I am sure their are others with similar that would swap for the same in return or a small contribution . One of the greatest parts of traveling the country is meeting people and who better than a local to tell you were to go ,what to see and were to eat


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 14, 2021)

wighttyne said:


> Interestingly we were parked up at a local famous view point on the Isle of Wight last summer when we were approached by a single lady much the same as yourself who asked advise on staying their overnight and would it be safe. This got us thinking as a community isn’t it time we started to help ourselves , we have an off-road level hard standing parking with access to water, waste disposal and electric hook up and I am sure their are others with similar that would swap for the same in return or a small contribution . One of the greatest parts of traveling the country is meeting people and who better than a local to tell you were to go ,what to see and were to eat



why a contribution?

why not just help another wild camper?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

wighttyne said:


> Interestingly we were parked up at a local famous view point on the Isle of Wight last summer when we were approached by a single lady much the same as yourself who asked advise on staying their overnight and would it be safe. This got us thinking as a community isn’t it time we started to help ourselves , we have an off-road level hard standing parking with access to water, waste disposal and electric hook up and I am sure their are others with similar that would swap for the same in return or a small contribution . One of the greatest parts of traveling the country is meeting people and who better than a local to tell you were to go ,what to see and were to eat


I think that’s a great idea, well done to you.
I use 4 such offers from ‘Domestic Friends’ & similarly have around 12 Commercial clients I have dotted about the UK (Mainly in Villages) & have known the people that Supply each for years now.
If you read some of the other posts I’ve put up, & ask other members that know me it’s how I actually live my Fulltime lifestyle.
I normally work on their Property of Grounds for a day or so,  then have a Cpl of days stay with facilities for free.
But paying for a stay would be equally acceptable in my mind


----------



## wighttyne (Feb 14, 2021)

read it in full “swap or small contribution” very simply we would not expect anything for nothing and if we were to help somebody out, we actually have to pay on a meter for water, by the tanker for waste disposal and I don’t generate enough electricity from the solar panels to be self sufficient so have a meter for that too


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

wighttyne said:


> read it in full “swap or small contribution” very simply we would not expect anything for nothing and if we were to help somebody out, we actually have to pay on a meter for water, by the tanker for waste disposal and I don’t generate enough electricity from the solar panels to be self sufficient so have a meter for that too


OKay 
Have read it in full,,,,,
Apologies if I took the post wrong


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 14, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OKay
> Have read it in full,,,,,
> Apologies if I took the post wrong



You didn’t, it was Brockley who questioned the ‘swap or contribution’ idea


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You didn’t, it was Brockley who questioned the ‘swap or contribution’ idea


Ahhhh
Who the blinking hell is ‘Brockley’ ?.

The space in my head that my brain use to occupy REALLY hurts


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 14, 2021)

I haven’t a clue wot I’m doing or where I am!

I’m using my mobile not the laptop right now... how the heck anybody can use these minuscule screens to jump around different websites in record time and still remember what is where and who is how deserves a blummin’ medal !

For me it’s the equivalent of trying to use one eye to look down a tunnel while your other has a patch over it and can’t see what’s going on right next to it    

PS - I meant Boris7 - don’t know where the blinkin Brockley came from either !!!!!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Don’t fret, I Know what you mean, We’ve all got you Marie 
Are you sure you still haven’t got your eyepatch on from last night?.


----------



## TissyD (Feb 14, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Be carfull as they make the paint bubble


My vans were always washed everyday and made sure they were dry before the mags went back on.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2021)

TissyD said:


> My vans were always washed everyday and made sure they were dry before the mags went back on.


Its the magnetics which by electroses does the paintwork in, not the wet.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 14, 2021)

Back to fear and feeling vulnerable, we lived in Tamworth and used to stay at Tonge Station near Breedon on the Hill, our daughter and son in law came for the weekend to stay in the van with us, bear in mind this was a CL site located in an out of the way area at the edge of Tonge Village, our son in law couldn't rest, he was over six foot, 16 stone and probably 30 years old then, the morning after his first night he told us he couldn't sleep thinking we were going to get attacked and robbed, I asked him why he thought it might happen with four adults and two border collies in the van, he couldn't explain why but said he kept thinking we were vulnerable, they live in a huge house which backs on to a country park in Cambridgeshire, it is a private road and the cheapest house is over a million pounds, I pointed out that he was a bigger target and robbers would be more violent and planned, he couldn't rest in his own house for a few months and spent thousands on security.
He still thinks we are risking too much travelling around and I still think he is paranoid, at home we have a few security lights and a ring doorbell, I sleep like a log


----------



## Tbear (Feb 14, 2021)

A lot of good memories of Rutland Water.  We used to have meets at http://www.lyndontop.com/ but sadly Arthur the groundsman that used to look after us is no longer with us. I am sure it would still be a good place to camp still as it is a wide open space but has a manager on site.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 14, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Ahhhh
> Who the blinking hell is ‘Brockley’ ?.


Wasn't that the dog in 'You've Got Mail', or was that Brockley


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Back to fear and feeling vulnerable, we lived in Tamworth and used to stay at Tonge Station near Breedon on the Hill, our daughter and son in law came for the weekend to stay in the van with us, bear in mind this was a CL site located in an out of the way area at the edge of Tonge Village, our son in law couldn't rest, he was over six foot, 16 stone and probably 30 years old then, the morning after his first night he told us he couldn't sleep thinking we were going to get attacked and robbed, I asked him why he thought it might happen with four adults and two border collies in the van, he couldn't explain why but said he kept thinking we were vulnerable, they live in a huge house which backs on to a country park in Cambridgeshire, it is a private road and the cheapest house is over a million pounds, I pointed out that he was a bigger target and robbers would be more violent and planned, he couldn't rest in his own house for a few months and spent thousands on security.
> He still thinks we are risking too much travelling around and I still think he is paranoid, at home we have a few security lights and a ring doorbell, I sleep like a log


Time he had a we talk.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Wasn't that the dog in 'You've Got Mail', or was that Brockley


I don’t watch Chick flicks,

But if I DID,,, I would say
‘it was a Golden Retriever wasn’t it, & Do you know what, I think You’re right’


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 14, 2021)

Tbear said:


> A lot of good memories of Rutland Water.  We used to have meets at http://www.lyndontop.com/ but sadly Arthur the groundsman that used to look after us is no longer with us. I am sure it would still be a good place to camp still as it is a wide open space but has a manager on site.


Arthurs Wife Maddie was appointed manager after his passing (I don't know if she still is) but she had a groundsman because she couldn't cut the grass, Arthur was the best groundsman we have ever met


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey Catchic,
Just as an example of how some Members on here are, People & Characters met on Travels perusing my Lifestyle choice, And reactions of Random Villagers Met While at lay-by park ups ALL over the uk often interact with me over the years just have a quick flick through this recent thread of mine for a gauge of the nature of what you might experience -


			https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/my-notes-on-a-tough-year.85093/post-1158746


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Catchic,
> Just as an example of how some Members on here are, People & Characters met on Travels perusing my Lifestyle choice, And reactions of Random Villagers Met While at lay-by park ups ALL over the uk often interact with me over the years just have a quick flick through this recent thread of mine for a gauge of the nature of what you might experience -
> 
> 
> https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/my-notes-on-a-tough-year.85093/post-1158746


But how many have you eaten after dark.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 14, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> But how many have you eaten after dark.


Shhhh


----------



## koala53 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have a range of small glass tubes which can be blown through a blow pipe type tube.  Some are stink bombs, others are filled with paint.  I can have acid in bombs as well.  I have some tubing kept to syphon vehicle fuel and this can be pointed through my roof and side vents.  Have tried this out several times but not had a real problem yet.  Nearly had my whole rig stolen some time ago, so now have my own anti-theft and problem solving methods under trials.  I do like the dog warning sign, I have one for the Aboriginal curse I had made by an Australian friend.  Every little helps.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 15, 2021)

well I think that it’s easier if when some members park up, they just post sentries armed with an array of weaponised Children’s toys akin to Timmy Mallet on roaming patrols, But come the impending Apocalypse or Mass Civil unrest that’s well overdue, it appears that the Militia wing of WC already have an Arsenal of premeditated Weaponry to hand to make this ‘Wild Fun & Friendly Community’ a force to be recognised in the New World Order !.
Do we get a Uniform?


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Feb 15, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I've tried to search threads but technically challenged so apologies if it's been said before....
> Like everyone I'm itching to get on the road. I have some concerns though. My van is basic and multitasks as work vehicle, so I will be looking to go to pubs and friends. I had a trial run on the farm my cousin lives on and loved it. I parked a fair way from his cottage but in truth was in a gated community equivalent. I plan to visit a friend in Blackpool and use her driveway as my next venture to build my confidence.  When we are allowed. The thing that bothers me, though is my being alone. If I was 6' and built like Mike Tyson might be more confident but I just have a nagging fear around my vulnerability. Yes I can lock myself in and so feel safer than if I were in a tent. And I have a terrier who, although not a killing machine would certainly alert me to movements outside. However I can't quite shift the sensation of: am I safe?
> ...


I would stick to club sites especially where there is a warden and park yourself close to the warden’s accommodation.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 15, 2021)

Good advice, Especially the smaller CL & Farm type sites as mentioned before in thread that are dotted all over the place so can explore different parts of UK.

I know that there’s a few members that apparently prefer ‘Club’ sites


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 15, 2021)

What a few of you are doing is posting alarmist rubbish.  All the talk of weird wepons.  As an OAP single woman the worst enemy is the thoughts in your head.  If you are going to find wilding so frightening don't do it.  If you can deal with your own thoughts you will find some fantastic places to stop and make some great friends on the way. Meg


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 15, 2021)

I agree, & if you read back to post 80 in thread I was the FIRST to say I really DONT Agree that thinking about having ANY sort of premeditated Weapon to Hand is the way to go TBH.
But Some People obviously do


----------



## Catchic (Feb 15, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> What a few of you are doing is posting alarmist rubbish.  All the talk of weird wepons.  As an OAP single woman the worst enemy is the thoughts in your head.  If you are going to find wilding so frightening don't do it.  If you can deal with your own thoughts you will find some fantastic places to stop and make some great friends on the way. Meg


Thank you
I think this is a comfort zone issue as much as anything? Unused to travelling alone etc. And an awareness of my vulnerability causes me to want to consider, or rather risk assess? 
basic things like roadside recovery are a given. But as this is new to me thought I'd seek the benefit of wisdom those with more experience could offer. And am reassured. Those who speak of arsenalsof weaponry also speak of never having need of it. So in a backwards way reassure more than less? If talk were made of nasty experiences, and hindsight of things they could've/should've done I'd have been more alarmed. As it is I'm taking from this a sense that my level of safety is along the same lines of being home alone, but with a slightly higher risk of drawing attention from the types who would steal vehicles etc, which I can overcome with research of the area and common sense. Ultimately I'm not going to know if this suits me until I try it. But figured if there were things to be aware of this would be a great place to find out.


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 15, 2021)

Catchic.  When we are let out again I hope that we will be able to have some small meet ups.  If you are coming to Scotland pm me and we can meet up somewhere.  I'm sure that others will be happy to meet you as well.  By the way I'm not one of the vodka drinkers.  -  I drink rum.


----------



## Catchic (Feb 15, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Catchic.  When we are let out again I hope that we will be able to have some small meet ups.  If you are coming to Scotland pm me and we can meet up somewhere.  I'm sure that others will be happy to meet you as well.  By the way I'm not one of the vodka drinkers.  -  I drink rum.


Note to self. Take rum to Scotland  
I'm a Jack Daniels kinda girl. My best mate Jack and I go way back  .


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 15, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I agree, & if you read back to post 80 in thread I was the FIRST to say I really DONT Agree that thinking about having ANY sort of premeditated Weapon to Hand is the way to go TBH.
> But Some People obviously do


Yes i did camp in one of these for a few weeks in Germany, never had any bother.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Yes i did camp in one of these for a few weeks in Germany, never had any bother.View attachment 93285


It must have suited you having no windows


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 15, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> It must have suited you having no windows


Six to be exact, night site in squire beside main 30mm gun, i was the captains driver.


----------



## TissyD (Feb 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Its the magnetics which by electroses does the paintwork in, not the wet.


I must have been lucky , 1 van I had for 5 years with no problems.


----------



## REC (Feb 15, 2021)

@Catchic  just caught up with this thread and reminded me that many women have an arsenal of "weapons" normally....ever sprayed perfume, or hairspray in your eyes accidentally? I have slept in the van a few times on my own when working away, and also when Dave was in hospital and I stayed nearby. Never had a problem and tbh, others were more concerned than me ( mainly my mum, who is convinced there are muggers waiting on every corner!). Our van looks a bit like a builders van, no signwriting though. One time we had a couple of lads try the back door ,(parked near Calais....stupid!), they were so shocked when I opened the door and asked what they were doing...they were definitely more frightened than us!

Most fears are allayed by having a plan....sounds like you have some now. Your worst fear should be meeting some of this lot in person!


----------



## Borders2 (Feb 16, 2021)

From the BBC this morning: 

You cannot stay overnight anywhere outside your main residence unless you have a "reasonable excuse" for doing so, such as visiting your support bubble.
This includes a second home, caravan or boat, if it isn't where you normally live.

In other words the situation is do not travel and stay at home. It's pretty clear surely?

B2


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

Looking like they’re cracking down a little more to close the loopholes,
I’m sure that when allowed to travel all will be ok, meanwhile Luckily Boxy IS my main residence. So all good in Zombie Land


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

Borders2 said:


> From the BBC this morning:
> 
> You cannot stay overnight anywhere outside your main residence unless you have a "reasonable excuse" for doing so, such as visiting your support bubble.
> This includes a second home, caravan or boat, if it isn't where you normally live.
> ...



If you go back and actually read the very first post of the thread it clearly states - *"When we are allowed"*

All the poster is doing is asking for some advice for the future when lockdown is lifted and we might be allowed to travel again.

So there's no need to fret, but a pair of clearer glasses might help?


----------



## izwozral (Feb 16, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Back to fear and feeling vulnerable, we lived in Tamworth and used to stay at Tonge Station near Breedon on the Hill, our daughter and son in law came for the weekend to stay in the van with us, bear in mind this was a CL site located in an out of the way area at the edge of Tonge Village, our son in law couldn't rest, he was over six foot, 16 stone and probably 30 years old then, the morning after his first night he told us he couldn't sleep thinking we were going to get attacked and robbed, I asked him why he thought it might happen with four adults and two border collies in the van, he couldn't explain why but said he kept thinking we were vulnerable, they live in a huge house which backs on to a country park in Cambridgeshire, it is a private road and the cheapest house is over a million pounds, I pointed out that he was a bigger target and robbers would be more violent and planned, he couldn't rest in his own house for a few months and spent thousands on security.
> He still thinks we are risking too much travelling around and I still think he is paranoid, *at home we have a few security lights and a ring doorbell, I sleep like a log*



And you have Maggie!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 16, 2021)

This is a very interesting thread it’s all in the title and reminiscent of one a few years back when Delica Girl  did one of her first posts and some read Delicious Girl and a title like Single Girl .  well  this thread could go on for weeks your doing great Catchic  in a Vodka drinker myself though I have drunk some whiskey at the Scottish meets when some up there bring out their special bottles describing it as nectar of the gods specially when Hotrats Jim gets his Black bottle out.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

BTW is DG still about Annie ?

(Yep, Vodka, Cider, Pink Laurent Perrier is about all I drink)


----------



## Robmac (Feb 16, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> This is a very interesting thread it’s all in the title and reminiscent of one a few years back when Delica Girl  did one of her first posts and some read Delicious Girl and a title like Single Girl .  well  this thread could go on for weeks your doing great Catchic  in a Vodka drinker myself though I have drunk some whiskey at the Scottish meets when some up there bring out their special bottles describing it as nectar of the gods specially when Hotrats Jim gets his Black bottle out.



That also occurred to me Annie.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

Well, We could always talk about Let’s say,,,
The Weather
& see how long that goes on for Guys 


Oh, Wait


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well, We could always talk about Let’s say,,,
> The Weather
> & see how long that goes on for Guys
> 
> ...



Oscar Wilde: 'conversation about the weather is the last refuge of the unimaginative.' 

But everybody has 'weather', and it's an easy way to remind us of our shared humanity (without being controversial !)   ☺

Hence why the weather thread grew even longer when the black hole disappeared....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oscar Wilde: 'conversation about the weather is the last refuge of the unimaginative.'
> 
> But everybody has 'weather', and it's an easy way to remind us of our shared humanity (without being controversial !)   ☺
> 
> Hence why the weather thread grew even longer when the black hole disappeared....


Ain’t got a blinking clue what you’re on about Marie,
But it’s 9°C, Not Raining at the moment & Getting Dark


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 16, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> As an OAP single woman *the worst enemy* is the thoughts in *your head.  *


As an OAP married man, my worst enemy is the thoughts in my wife's head


----------



## Catchic (Feb 17, 2021)

Borders2 said:


> From the BBC this morning:
> 
> You cannot stay overnight anywhere outside your main residence unless you have a "reasonable excuse" for doing so, such as visiting your support bubble.
> This includes a second home, caravan or boat, if it isn't where you normally live.
> ...


You misunderstand me.
I'm  planning ahead.
given that when the gates open there will be a free for all as all and sundry book every B&B in a heartbeat. And with supply diminished through business collapse I am thinking availability will quickly be outstripped by demand. Consider all the folk too fearful to fly added to travel restrictions/inconveniences brought about by Brexit etc etc.
so I seek solutions in advance.
I'm am not for one moment suggesting travelling now. Quite apart from lockdown it's too flipping cold lol


----------



## Catchic (Feb 17, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> This is a very interesting thread it’s all in the title and reminiscent of one a few years back when Delica Girl  did one of her first posts and some read Delicious Girl and a title like Single Girl .  well  this thread could go on for weeks your doing great Catchic  in a Vodka drinker myself though I have drunk some whiskey at the Scottish meets when some up there bring out their special bottles describing it as nectar of the gods specially when Hotrats Jim gets his Black bottle out.


I figured if I wanted input I needed to make it interesting? Much like a boss I had once used to head up her emails with "free chocolate"

to be honest I didn't really give it much thought, other than thinking the title "lone traveller" would come across as lonely/needy or antisocial? And it's my femininity and being by myself that makes me feel vulnerable? So the title was factually relevant.
Oh
I see my error. Punctuation was never my strong point. Single, female. No that isn't any better is it?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

You’re certainly not coming over as ‘Needy,Lonely OR Antisocial’ Just someone that’s asking all the right questions to be prepared.
BTW
Have you got or rather Do you travel with a Cat ?
How long do you in visage stints away in your van at a time ?


----------



## Catchic (Feb 17, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> You’re certainly not coming over as ‘Needy,Lonely OR Antisocial’ Just someone that’s asking all the right questions to be prepared.
> BTW
> Have you got or rather Do you travel with a Cat ?
> How long do you in visage stints away in your van at a time ?


No cat. But a feisty dog. 
The Ritz it's not. So a couple of nights. But figure I can extend by trying for a B&B every couple of days to stretch it out? If I can get in anywhere? Or travel via accommodating friends with spare rooms. I'm lucky in having dear ones in far flung corners so that's entirely doable. Just wouldn't foist myself on them for more than a night or two. 
by my reckoning I could contrive a fortnights holiday by taking one route up country and another down. And a few hiking short breaks to explore the natural wonders, out of reasonable distance.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

Sounds a Brilliant Plan & very doable Hope you’re looking fwd to it


----------



## Catchic (Feb 17, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Sounds a Brilliant Plan & very doable Hope you’re looking fwd to it


I am. Yes. The responses here have reassured me no end.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 17, 2021)

Catchic said:


> I figured if I wanted input I needed to make it interesting? Much like a boss I had once used to head up her emails with "free chocolate"
> 
> to be honest I didn't really give it much thought, other than thinking the title "lone traveller" would come across as lonely/needy or antisocial? And it's my femininity and being by myself that makes me feel vulnerable? So the title was factually relevant.
> Oh
> I see my error. Punctuation was never my strong point. Single, female. No that isn't any better is it?


You’ll fit in here really well


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Feb 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oscar Wilde: 'conversation about the weather is the last refuge of the unimaginative.'
> 
> But everybody has 'weather', and it's an easy way to remind us of our shared humanity (without being controversial !)   ☺
> 
> Hence why the weather thread grew even longer when the black hole disappeared....


Or if we run out of things to talk about there is always the "Toilet" thread that seems to go on and on!


----------



## Deleted member 89790 (Feb 22, 2021)

Catchic said:


> They will when he starts to lick them lol.
> yes I've already picked up some good points, parking facing the exits alarm and radio are good ones. And listening to my gut. I like the alternate place idea; move on if feeling uncertain.
> So armed wuth sound advice it's a question of researching places to go and waiting fir the lockdowns to end.


whilst a pepper spray may be considered to be an offensive weapon, if you just "happen" to have a domestic spray bottle like a surface cleaner, that "happens" to contain a bleach product............


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

johnjjl said:


> whilst a pepper spray may be considered to be an offensive weapon, if you just "happen" to have a domestic spray bottle like a surface cleaner, that "happens" to contain a bleach product............


.......you might happen to end up in court facing ABH/GBH charges


----------



## Johnnyfavorite (Feb 22, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I've tried to search threads but technically challenged so apologies if it's been said before....
> Like everyone I'm itching to get on the road. I have some concerns though. My van is basic and multitasks as work vehicle, so I will be looking to go to pubs and friends. I had a trial run on the farm my cousin lives on and loved it. I parked a fair way from his cottage but in truth was in a gated community equivalent. I plan to visit a friend in Blackpool and use her driveway as my next venture to build my confidence.  When we are allowed. The thing that bothers me, though is my being alone. If I was 6' and built like Mike Tyson might be more confident but I just have a nagging fear around my vulnerability. Yes I can lock myself in and so feel safer than if I were in a tent. And I have a terrier who, although not a killing machine would certainly alert me to movements outside. However I can't quite shift the sensation of: am I safe?
> ...


When we started using our campervan we had similar fears. We started by only going to campsites surrounded by other campers, and never had any trouble In the uk, France or Spain. After a year or two we started wild camping, in as godforsaken places as we could. Still no problems. We have gone about 8 years of wild camping now and have still to have a problem.
You just have to use a bit of common sense - wild camping locations can be dogging sites (we found one near Farnham by mistake, voyeurs wouldn’t go away!), overnight lorry parks with bushes used by drivers to defecate, drug dealers pitches, youth meeting places, lovers parking places, motor bike gang meet-ups etc. It may not be obvious until evening that things are going to kick off, after you have had a drink and cannot move on. But even then it’s only a noise issue usually.
If you use sites recommended by wildcamping, ********* and similar web sites you tend to get one or two other campervans there and feel safety in numbers. Campervanners tend to be a friendly lot and can easily be consulted for reassurance.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> .......you might happen to end up in court facing ABH/GBH charges



... stretching it!

I seriously doubt if catchic, myself or any other single females travelling alone would end up with such a nonsensical charge if we were unfortunate enough to find ourselves in that position. How many times has such a situation arisen, does anybody know? I've never heard of any.

If I was a single female on my own and someone broke into my van in the middle of the night, I wouldn't hesitate to use whatever was at hand.
That's if I could even manage a fast enough reaction to a 'developing' situation, which is the first pertinent question!
In all honesty I don't know how I would react. I might end up frozen with fear...

So if I was minded, and quick off the mark, to use a spray can with whatever in it that happened to be at hand, I would use it first and ask any questions later.

Anyway, I'd rather be still alive and in court being prosecuted than dead or injured at the hand of some lowlife scum who has deliberately broken into my place of residence with criminal intent!  

However, just for the record, I have never felt the need to carry any kind of 'defensive weapon' while sleeping away in the van  

https://www.cps.gov.uk/legal-guidance/self-defence-and-prevention-crime


----------



## Makzine (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... stretching it!
> 
> I seriously doubt if catchic, myself or any other single females travelling alone would end up with such a nonsensical charge if we were unfortunate enough to find ourselves in that position. How many times has such a situation arisen, does anybody know? I've never heard of any.
> 
> ...


Now we haven't had a gassing thread for a while so what would be the reaction of kitchen spray on a  gas filled MH


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2021)

Makzine said:


> Now we haven't had a gassing thread for a while so what would be the reaction of kitchen spray on a  gas filled MH


It would make a large sound like, Woooooooooooof followed by a bright light, had they campervans with gas  2000 ago in Jerusalem.


----------



## Catchic (Feb 22, 2021)

Finally! A benefit from the Rona! I happen to have about my person a vast amount of antiviral disinfectant, ready to dispense from continuous spray bottles. What could be more natural than dosing any intruder seeking to come within 2 meters of my person?  Which basically crossing the threshold would more or less equate to.  

Seriously though the more I've read of the comments on here the less I think I need worry.From a probability perspective, given the combined amount of nights you lot have all spent in isolated locations and the fact that none of you have reported frightening occurrences worthy of big concerns, I'd say the risk is minimal. 
or
Wait?
Perhaps the opposite?
Oh no! And I was doing so well, too.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... stretching it!
> 
> I seriously doubt if catchic, myself or any other single females travelling alone would end up with such a nonsensical charge if we were unfortunate enough to find ourselves in that position. How many times has such a situation arisen, does anybody know? I've never heard of any.
> 
> ...


I agree, slight crossed wires I think, the post was advising to have a spray bottle with bleach in it as protection and not using 'whatever was at hand'. I wouldn't put it past the type of person that got the face full of spray to go to court in the event of sight damage/loss and then you are in the situation of sticking to your false story or admitting it was there as a home made pepper spray.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> However, just for the record, I have never felt the need to carry any kind of 'defensive weapon' while sleeping away in the van


You are not married to Maggy though are you, I had to buy new PJ's


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 22, 2021)

It’s the younger Fox & Fox Cubs playing & Thumping Around underneath your van The Snuffling & Squeaking of the Hedgehogs Around you’re Tyers if you’re parked up on their usual run, Squirrels trying to use your Bonnet or Roof as a Perch to take a Breather from scurrying, The early morning Thud & Tap Tap Tap Tap On the Roof by heavy footed Crows & Pigeons, The Stench of Disregarded Fish by Otters & the momentary confusion of trying to work out why you vehicle is shaking only to find out it’s a Cow scratching it’s Arse on the corner of it that will be more common a problem than having any ‘Trouble’ from Humans at your park up I will wager  !.
& YES have had ALL the above,


----------



## Catchic (Feb 22, 2021)

My favourite is ducks walking on the roof. Have very fond, er I mean shameful, memories of throwing bread on an obnoxious neighbours caravan as a naughty child lol.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 22, 2021)

Naughty Naughty Gurl


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 22, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> It’s the younger Fox & Fox Cubs playing & Thumping Around underneath your van The Snuffling & Squeaking of the Hedgehogs Around you’re Tyers if you’re parked up on their usual run, Squirrels trying to use your Bonnet or Roof as a Perch to take a Breather from scurrying, The early morning Thud & Tap Tap Tap Tap On the Roof by heavy footed Crows & Pigeons, The Stench of Disregarded Fish by Otters & the momentary confusion of trying to work out why you vehicle is shaking only to find out it’s a Cow scratching it’s Arse on the corner of it that will be more common a problem than having any ‘Trouble’ from Humans at your park up I will wager  !.
> & YES have had ALL the above,


That has made us all want to get out in the wild


----------



## Brockley (Feb 22, 2021)

Justification has a large part to play. If you play baseball and own a baseball bat, you might have problems explaining why the associated glove and ball aren’t also in your van.

It’s nice to have a couple of plants in the van, so much more homely. Problem is greenfly have a habit of causing havoc, luckily there are plenty of organic home made pesticide recipes online, the most effective of which are made from chilli peppers (chemically very similar to the synthetic pepper sprays you mustn’t own because they are illegal without a licence).

In a good spray bottle you can direct the spray very accurately to hit pesky greenfly!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Justification has a large part to play. If you play baseball and own a baseball bat, you might have problems explaining why the associated glove and ball aren’t also in your van.
> 
> It’s nice to have a couple of plants in the van, so much more homely. Problem is greenfly have a habit of causing havoc, luckily there are plenty of organic home made pesticide recipes online, the most effective of which are made from chilli peppers (chemically very similar to the synthetic pepper sprays you mustn’t own because they are illegal without a licence).
> 
> In a good spray bottle you can direct the spray very accurately to hit pesky greenfly!


You should carry a handheld syth in case these plants get out of control, a little trimming of the head should sort it mind you.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> That has made us all want to get out in the wild



Won’t be long now
Although I have to say, I think that our lifestyle would have changed in regards to it being tightened up a lot more, but that was inevitable at some point.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I agree, slight crossed wires I think, the post was advising to have a spray bottle with bleach in it as protection and not using 'whatever was at hand'. I wouldn't put it past the type of person that got the face full of spray to go to court in the event of sight damage/loss and then you are in the situation of sticking to your false story or admitting it was there as a home made pepper spray.


Home made anti vac please.


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 23, 2021)

johnjjl said:


> whilst a pepper spray may be considered to be an offensive weapon, if you just "happen" to have a domestic spray bottle like a surface cleaner, that "happens" to contain a bleach product............





Catchic said:


> Finally! A benefit from the Rona! I happen to have about my person a vast amount of antiviral disinfectant, ready to dispense from continuous spray bottles. What could be more natural than dosing any intruder seeking to come within 2 meters of my person?  Which basically crossing the threshold would more or less equate to.
> 
> Seriously though the more I've read of the comments on here the less I think I need worry.From a probability perspective, given the combined amount of nights you lot have all spent in isolated locations and the fact that none of you have reported frightening occurrences worthy of big concerns, I'd say the risk is minimal.
> or
> ...



I have a good mate who's an international trucker, she's about 5'2" and quite a stunner, I met her back in 2001 when we were both driving down to Casablanca.

She collects loose change and keeps it in a hessian bag by her bed, but remember you use any weapon and you run 2 risks, being charged with various offences or actually making mayors worse, if you use a weapon you have to be sure its going to stop any threat/attack is it doesn't the assailant will be pissed off and feel justified in using violence back.

Common sense is a better approach.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2021)

If things DO quickly escalate -


----------



## Catchic (Feb 23, 2021)

Boris7 said:


> I have a good mate who's an international trucker, she's about 5'2" and quite a stunner, I met her back in 2001 when we were both driving down to Casablanca.
> 
> She collects loose change and keeps it in a hessian bag by her bed, but remember you use any weapon and you run 2 risks, being charged with various offences or actually making mayors worse, if you use a weapon you have to be sure its going to stop any threat/attack is it doesn't the assailant will be pissed off and feel justified in using violence back.
> 
> Common sense is a better approach.


The truth is much depends on presence of mind in the moment. 
I'm definitely good at screaming so loud it hurts. Lol. Found that out when a loose dog attacked mine once.


----------



## Catchic (Feb 23, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> If things DO quickly escalate -
> View attachment 93708


Planning ahead is my forte
{Google's} protected species of plants and amphibians. Reckon newt infested ponds might be a goer?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 23, 2021)

There are already enough newts on here thank you


----------



## Catchic (Feb 23, 2021)

Aaaargh although at this rate I'll be having a fortnights holiday on my drive. Broken down. No not me heh heh heh 
Flipping mechanical engines. Urgh.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Planning ahead is my forte
> {Google's} protected species of plants and amphibians. Reckon newt infested ponds might be a goer?


Thata Gurl,
You see, Your a Natural


----------



## Shrimpy (Feb 23, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I've tried to search threads but technically challenged so apologies if it's been said before....
> Like everyone I'm itching to get on the road. I have some concerns though. My van is basic and multitasks as work vehicle, so I will be looking to go to pubs and friends. I had a trial run on the farm my cousin lives on and loved it. I parked a fair way from his cottage but in truth was in a gated community equivalent. I plan to visit a friend in Blackpool and use her driveway as my next venture to build my confidence.  When we are allowed. The thing that bothers me, though is my being alone. If I was 6' and built like Mike Tyson might be more confident but I just have a nagging fear around my vulnerability. Yes I can lock myself in and so feel safer than if I were in a tent. And I have a terrier who, although not a killing machine would certainly alert me to movements outside. However I can't quite shift the sensation of: am I safe?
> ...



This is my advice


----------



## REC (Feb 23, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> That has made us all want to get out in the wild


It was going well till I read "heavy footed COWS" on the roof!  That zombie has surely experienced the wildlife!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2021)

Well reading some posts on here I think that axe murderers, muggers and local scrotes need to be more afraid of us then we of them.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 23, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> If things DO quickly escalate -
> View attachment 93708


Remember, A friend is a friend !
A very good friend is one who will help you bury a body !
I have 2 very good friends !
Courtesy of Rich Hall  !!


----------



## REC (Feb 23, 2021)

@Catchic nearly 200 posts....you certainly hit a nerve here! Although the degeneration started a while back!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2021)

REC said:


> It was going well till I read "heavy footed COWS" on the roof!  That zombie has surely experienced the wildlife!


Well Not quite had a Cow on the Roof Yet, But Give it time.
Here’s the culprit that left it’s dinner of fish that I only found MUCH later by Nose alone & after I washed 4 times that day !
(Floor Passenger side wheel)



& a persistent but welcome Visitor -



Well, My last (Much missed) vehicle was called ‘The Nest’


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2021)

I just wanted the 200th spot


----------



## Catchic (Feb 23, 2021)

Shrimpy said:


> This is my advice


That is excellent. 
thank you


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 23, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I just wanted the 200th spot


I have been trying to delete one of my posts as a wind up but it will not let me


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 23, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Aaaargh although at this rate I'll be having a fortnights holiday on my drive.


Mine has been on my drive too long


----------



## Catchic (Feb 23, 2021)

The camper van isn't abandoned but artisan example of "stealth mode"https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.co...pictures-cornwalls-abandoned-cars-4676845.amp


----------



## Philredcar (Feb 28, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I've tried to search threads but technically challenged so apologies if it's been said before....
> Like everyone I'm itching to get on the road. I have some concerns though. My van is basic and multitasks as work vehicle, so I will be looking to go to pubs and friends. I had a trial run on the farm my cousin lives on and loved it. I parked a fair way from his cottage but in truth was in a gated community equivalent. I plan to visit a friend in Blackpool and use her driveway as my next venture to build my confidence.  When we are allowed. The thing that bothers me, though is my being alone. If I was 6' and built like Mike Tyson might be more confident but I just have a nagging fear around my vulnerability. Yes I can lock myself in and so feel safer than if I were in a tent. And I have a terrier who, although not a killing machine would certainly alert me to movements outside. However I can't quite shift the sensation of: am I safe?
> ...



hiya
Maybe Try a few sites first and then a couple of the more exposed places where there are others about, I’m on my own now with just the dog and to be honest I enjoy the more secluded wild places, you do ...hear all sorts... but honestly you’ll be fine, once you do it a couple of times you’ll wonder why you worried, nothing better


----------



## Deleted member 38054 (Feb 28, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Thank you
> Yes I realise my fear is irrational. I like the backup plan idea. If I feel uncomfortable. I'm hoping the more I do it the less of an issue my anxiety will be.


I think that you may find that it’s a little like going to the dentist in that the anticipation (fear) is almost always worse than the reality.  But there are things to do that will ease your mind somewhat. The things that come to me are:
Park so that you can drive away without reversing.
Get an alarm with a panic button facility.
Make sure the driver’s seat is facing forward if your seats swivel 
Use nylon strap between the front doors to effectively tie them together.
Carry a hefty torch like a Msglite to use if the worse comes to the worse and use a jabbing motion to the face rather than swinging.
Finally doing it frequently will teach your mind that it isn’t as bad as it first thought so it will become easier. Safe travels.


----------



## Dee (Mar 1, 2021)

Debroos said:


> I would also suggest c.l sites with the caravan club or camping and caraven club. They are cheap and only take 5 units and are often empty out of season. A good confidence builder.


This is sensible. When we started we did this to build our confidence of how to actually use our motor home. Didnt have a clue how to work anything. Loved the night sounds. We still do 'wild' camping for few use days then a club site to empty waste stuff and fill up with water. If you search there are some small farm camp sites. One we visit have gates which they lock every night at 11. Or use Brit Stop pubs if you want a meal and company. Enjoy


----------



## Boris7 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dee said:


> Or use Brit Stop pubs if you want a meal and company. Enjoy



That a good shout to get you up and running


----------



## Catchic (Mar 2, 2021)

Boris7 said:


> That a good shout to get you up and running


Yes I like that idea. Because I'm unlikely to access sites.


----------

